

Kim Dotcom's Letter to Hollywood - SkyMarshal
http://hubski.com/pub?id=36748

======
waterlesscloud
It seems like his case has been terribly mishandled. Those who caused that to
happen should have their careers suffer.

But he's arguing that people who produce a product should be ok with him both
profiting from that product instead of them.

There my sympathy ends.

He's not arguing "information wants to be free", he's arguing "I should be
able to make money from your information."

